# Terrible control layout project



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm currently working on a partscaster where the builder used top grade wood but was a total moron when it came to fine details and woodworking. I mean, just look at those goddamn ferrules. 

The top is a solid 1/4" of top grade flame maple, body is bookmatched Honduran mahogany. It makes me sad someone wasted this wood on such a poor build. 

Anyhow, one of the glaringly obvious miscalculations is the switch and knobs layout. He gave himself all the space in the routing, yet placed the knobs in such a tight cluster. 

Any recommendations as to how I can fix (ie move the pots and maybe switch) it and keep the messed up parts as hidden as possible?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

remove the middle pot. make the tone a push pull. 2 tone caps on the tone pot, one for the humbucker and a smaller value for the bridge


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I want to cry  when I see beautiful wood and terrible wood work


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

this >>>>>> for the "ferrules fix"








or this?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> remove the middle pot. make the tone a push pull. 2 tone caps on the tone pot, one for the humbucker and a smaller value for the bridge


This seems like a very reasonable solution.

Removing the middle pot will obviously leave a hole. Replacing it with *mini* toggle switch might be considered. Deciding the function of the switch (if any) is to be determined.

Possibly this approach could be considered to fill the vacant hole? (I fully understand that matching colour and grain will be a pain)








@nnieman (and others) might have this bit and be able to try something for you.

Beautiful looking guitar (in general)


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Guess it depends how picky you are with positioning of the controls for accessibility and comfort. I'm picky...I'd pick a theme for hardware/pickups...chrome ....gold....black...brass and go with one theme. I would inset and glue in a plate over the existing mess ( like a wider version of a tele control plate or a small teardrop shape) matching the hardware choice so it would appear to be a deliberate part of the build. I like 1 vol.- 1 tone and of course your p.u. selector switch. I would go with a gibson style 3 pos. switch. A parts tele I did this past winter...hopefully it gives you some food for thought.










or a variation on this?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The hole should be 3/8. Just glue in a piece of dowel. No need for fancy plug makers. 

Instead of a push pull make one of the holes a toggle for dual caps or split the humbucker. 1 vol 1 tone, with coil split


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> I would inset and glue in a plate over the existing mess ( like a wider version of a tele control plate or a small teardrop shape)


Something like this?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I can make you some plugs for it, the problem is matching the stain on the top.
Unless you want to paint the top, you will end up refinishing it.

Don’t use dowels - you will have exposed end grain which will look terrible.
You need to cut plugs out of a similar looking piece of maple.
Preferably flames.

Nathan


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> The hole should be 3/8. Just glue in a piece of dowel. No need for fancy plug makers.


IMO, the end grain on a cut dowel will look terrible...to each his own.

HAHA ... @nnieman and I posted at the same time Re: dowel end grain.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Typically, there are no easy solutions to a difficult problem" (Captain Obvious)


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes to the plug cutter, no to the flamed maple.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nnieman said:


> Yes to the plug cutter, no to the flamed maple.


Sorry, I deleted my original post (about having a cutter and some flamed maple) when I read that you could make the plugs. 

Unfortunate that you don't have the flamed maple. However, as you say, getting all this (i.e., the finish and grain) to match up is virtually impossible without looking like a patch has been done...unless you are extremely fortunate (IMO).

So sad! ... That top flame and colour looks so amazing!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input so far. One thing I omitted that I probably shouldn't have... Just let the pics do the talking and cry along with me.

I've considered a thinline pickguard, but the middle pot hole is still exposed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> Thanks for the input so far. One thing I omitted that I probably shouldn't have... Just let the pics do the talking and cry along with me.
> I've considered a thinline pickguard, but the middle pot hole is still exposed.
> 
> View attachment 315094


Somebody please take the drill and all drill bits away from that fellow!! *#*(

I'm reaching for the Kleenex.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Small pickguard, mount pots to that, drill holes wherever you want. You ain't gonna fix the wood. I mean, you could, plug the whole thing and start over, but it'll be a ton of work and always show.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeesh that is ugly.

You should be able to plug those holes and hide the uglyness with a dark burst.

Or hide it with a custom pickguard.
Pickguard material cuts easily, with common tools (bandsaw scroll saw etc).

A tooled leather one would look fantastic on that body.

Nathan


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

dmc69 said:


> Thanks for the input so far. One thing I omitted that I probably shouldn't have... Just let the pics do the talking and cry along with me.
> 
> I've considered a thinline pickguard, but the middle pot hole is still exposed.
> 
> View attachment 315094


Can you post pic of this (without pots / swift) but whole guitar.
I will check with my wife which has really good eyes for this kind of things - perhaps an idea will come up.
I think plugs etc will never work properly. Perhaps if we can figure out custom made wooden perhaps "pickguard" in completely different color stain - might be good path to solution


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sure thing. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_EPkgmnVCd/


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Those holes can't be plugged. When I said use a dowel I was assuming there was at least a 1/4 inch think maple top. Looks like it was routed to 50 thousandths of an inch. The only thing I can think of is maybe tape the back of the holes and fill with resin, then some sort of pick guard

I thought the Jim Adkins guard might work or the Telecaster Junior would work, but neither cover the knobs. here is a hacked strat guard. But you would need a strat blank


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

or this


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok, we immediately gave up on dowels and went immediately to pickguard.
When checking colors we ended either with color of the fretboard or black.
We tried to use color of the back of the guitar and didn't like it.

Please excuse very bad drawing, but hopefully it might spark some ideas.
Whole idea is to extend lower horn contour into the shape.

Small guard with fretboard color:









Large guard black









Large guard fretboard color:


----------



## Mateo2006 (May 31, 2015)

dmc69 said:


> The top is a solid 1/4" of top grade flame maple, body is bookmatched Honduran mahogany.
> Any recommendations as to how I can fix (ie move the pots and maybe switch) it and keep the messed up parts as hidden as possible?
> View attachment 315038
> View attachment 315040


Gorgeous top.

I would have to lose the first volume or else I would never ben able to hit that switch. 

Middle knob would have to become volume and bottom knob a master tone or maybe even a concentric knob.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

What do you guys think about this? I'm thinking of a switch plate, similar to the ones Ibanez uses on the S series guitars. Link here. I would be able to move the switch slightly so then it's not so close to the knobs, while using the plate to cover the old switch cutout AND the old volume pot hole. My new configuration would be more strat-like.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It seems like an excellent approach to me. Congrats! 

Please keep us updated with the progress.

Good Luck!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

dmc69 said:


> What do you guys think about this? I'm thinking of a switch plate, similar to the ones Ibanez uses on the S series guitars. Link here. I would be able to move the switch slightly so then it's not so close to the knobs, while using the plate to cover the old switch cutout AND the old volume pot hole. My new configuration would be more strat-like.
> 
> View attachment 315246


I think it is GREAT idea. then you can use long point switch cap and will be easier to handle it over the knobs


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

why add the 3rd knob?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

knight_yyz said:


> why add the 3rd knob?


I think it would look a little unfinished with just the two knobs. This is purely from a design standpoint for me.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Very few tele's with 3 knobs...


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, but the point is to mimic a Strat layout. If the switch was positioned so it was parallel with the neck, then maybe. But since it's angled like a Strat, it would look weird with two knobs.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to @nnieman, this project is now rolling along (once my other project finishes up). I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

dmc69 said:


> What do you guys think about this? I'm thinking of a switch plate, similar to the ones Ibanez uses on the S series guitars. Link here. I would be able to move the switch slightly so then it's not so close to the knobs, while using the plate to cover the old switch cutout AND the old volume pot hole. My new configuration would be more strat-like.
> 
> View attachment 315246


Do you have a Tele control plate handy? Could it just about cover the 3 holes at an angle? Or a custom plate?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

tomee2 said:


> Do you have a Tele control plate handy? Could it just about cover the 3 holes at an angle? Or a custom plate?


I do have a standard tele control plate. My problem with using that is it's just too obvious and is not discrete. Nathan made me a switch plate that I'll shape to look like the Ibanez ones. Perhaps slightly larger to cover up more. It should look a lot less obvious and much more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> why add the 3rd knob?



While you're at it, why add the second knob?

Pickguard material will cover the holes. You could go with a master volume and a pick up switch.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Milkman said:


> While you're at it, why add the second knob?
> 
> Pickguard material will cover the holes. You could go with a master volume and a pick up switch.


Call me nitpicky if you'd like but a pickguard over a rear control rout is a non-starter for me. Just knowing the fact it was not intended to have a pickguard over it and installing a pickguard over it will seem like a half measure to me. This body's already had enough half-assery; I figure the time and effort will be worth it on this and will also hone my skills in the meantime. 

That being said, I appreciate everyone for their input. It may seem as if I've rebutted every suggestion, but in fact, I used the suggestions to further brainstorm. Though I may have not used any suggestion explicitly, they have all indirectly contributed to my decision on this. Stay tuned!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> This body's already had enough *half-assery*


Your description is so accurate...and much too polite!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

dmc69 said:


> Call me nitpicky if you'd like but a pickguard over a rear control rout is a non-starter for me. Just knowing the fact it was not intended to have a pickguard over it and installing a pickguard over it will seem like a half measure to me. This body's already had enough half-assery; I figure the time and effort will be worth it on this and will also hone my skills in the meantime.
> 
> That being said, I appreciate everyone for their input. It may seem as if I've rebutted every suggestion, but in fact, I used the suggestions to further brainstorm. Though I may have not used any suggestion explicitly, they have all indirectly contributed to my decision on this. Stay tuned!


I agree.. and no offense to pushing aside suggestions. Ideas are there for helping to come up with solutions.
I think it can be rescued with some very skillful but time consuming wood restoration work, involving veneer, fine paint brushes, and a sunburst finish. I look forward to seeing what you do!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I just noticed the flame INSIDE the back control route. Wild....


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

dmc69 said:


> Call me nitpicky if you'd like but a pickguard over a rear control rout is a non-starter for me. Just knowing the fact it was not intended to have a pickguard over it and installing a pickguard over it will seem like a half measure to me. This body's already had enough half-assery; I figure the time and effort will be worth it on this and will also hone my skills in the meantime.
> 
> That being said, I appreciate everyone for their input. It may seem as if I've rebutted every suggestion, but in fact, I used the suggestions to further brainstorm. Though I may have not used any suggestion explicitly, they have all indirectly contributed to my decision on this. Stay tuned!


Nothing screams eff up like a front pickguard and a rear cavity route!

I found the relative to your guitar - a totally original *eye roll* kay









Check out that knob layout!!

I wonder if it was drilled by Stevie....











Nathan


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

nnieman said:


> Nothing screams eff up like a front pickguard and a rear cavity route!
> 
> I found the relative to your guitar - a totally original *eye roll* kay
> View attachment 318414
> ...


But I expect that from a Kay!


----------

